
New Jersey Transit, a Cautionary Tale of Neglect - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/14/nyregion/new-jersey-transit-crisis.html
======
dankohn1
It's incredibly what impact a single governor can have on the lifeblood of the
local economy.

